# Japanese TSA Parody



## Bob Hubbard (May 15, 2011)

[yt]6xWavq7pVhs[/yt]





No clue what they're saying, but the guards a trip.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes you really don't have to speak the language :lol:.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 15, 2011)

As pricelessly funny as a Benny Hill skit or a Mr. Bean... Suke's right... don't need to know... your imagination fills in the blanks.

I loved how the girls tried hard NOT to laugh. 

Thanks Bob that was a great find.


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, Bob. Good stuff. Very funny.


----------

